

Viable water filter for immense Bangladeshi arsenic poisoning disaster - ballard
http://www.theguardian.com/global-development/poverty-matters/2013/dec/25/draff-dram-water-cleanser-whisky

======
ballard
20% of deaths are due to arsenic (As) poisoning.

Begs the question: what's are the source(s) of As?

~~~
jameskilton
From what I could tell on wikipedia[1][2], it's natural and the wells hold
water in a way to allow As to collect in higher concentrations

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arsenic_contamination_of_ground...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arsenic_contamination_of_groundwater)
[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arsenic_poisoning](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arsenic_poisoning)

